# Wheego Whip LSV- Speed Increase (Needing Help!!)



## kohltrain13 (May 27, 2012)

The big question is HOW to change it.


----------



## Patriotic Motors (Jun 20, 2011)

mizlplix said:


> The controller can be rented too. Get the correct plug with it.
> 
> BTW" Ditch the AGM batteries ASAP. Upgrade to Lithium and a good charger.
> 
> ...


The correct plug is a 2x2 molex.

I have heard it is a headache to convert to Lithium from Bill at HPEVS.com He said there is a custom program on the Whip and there is some wiring problems concerning the current sensor amplifier. Have you heard of anyone else converting to lithium successfully?

This car is head and shoulders above the ZENN, wich is a pretty nice little car. The Whip is my favorite NEV.


----------

